# I'm New!!



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

And Oh SO excited!! I am adopting my first hedgie (Lola) and bringing her home tonight. I've been researching their care requirements for quite some time and finally found one to adopt. She lives with a girl in my neighborhood thankfully and is only a few blocks away. I'm a little worried about the transport and the weather being so cold. I have a cat carrier and a hot water bottle though. I am going to follow the directions for winter transportation. I really just want to wrap her up and put her in my coat. But that is a bad idea for safety purposes... 

I am probably going to have tons of questions after I bring her home. This place (HHC) is so awesome and thank you everyone for all your help! I hope to be able to contribute positively to newcomers one day!

A little about me- I currently have 3 rescued Leopard Geckos, a Whites Tree Frog, Pacman frog, Emperor scorpling, Chilean Rose Tarantula, tons of B. Dubia roaches, cats and orchids. Other than keeping herps and inverts I like to make craft/art items. I occasionally lampwork (a form of glassblowing), make beaded jewelry, dream catchers, feather hair accessories, hoola hoops, etc. I love- tattoos, food, boots, socks, dressing up, gathering information, scheming on how to manifest my desires, art, tea, purple, overcast/foggy days, music, making people laugh, steampunk and fetish fashion, cemeteries, the sense of smell, crystals, egyptology, sacred geometry, all life everywhere, myself and my husband.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome to HHC! i wish i had that many hobbies. and i just love leopard gheckos! (wow, kind of crash and burn on the spelling there) good luck with your new addition!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the hedgie you are getting and welcome  Your hobbies sound fascinating and I share some of the same ones. I definately hope to see pics of your hedgie after you get him settled in


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Congratulations on the hedgie you are getting and welcome  Your hobbies sound fascinating and I share some of the same ones. I definately hope to see pics of your hedgie after you get him settled in


DITTO


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

All went well with the transport. Now I have a little pin cushion of my own! She is soooo precious and made little angry noises. I can't wait til she warms up to me but I am very patient and will work with her. My cats are very curious as to what is making such strange noises in that cage but are being very well behaved in leaving her alone. She is a lot bigger than I expected and took two hands to hold her. 

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I want to write more later because I share many interests with you but I'm pretty busy at work today so for now I shall say only...I really hope you plan to sing "Copacabana" to you little girl!


"Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl... ...Music and passion were always in fashion" lol Love the name!  

Congrats on your new hedgie!
~Melissa


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Mel! 
I have been singing Lola by the Kinks, "Lo lo lo la Lola"...


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! 

(I was thinking of The Kinks when you mentioned her name in your opening post.. hehe)


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha!! Even better, don't know why Barry Manilow popped in my head! Though it is quite a catchy song too!! lol


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Here she is!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, she's a big girl! Very cute.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Lizardgirl I am quite smitten! I didn't think I'd be this taken by my little pin cushion.
Do you have lizards?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep.  Beardies, crested/tokay/golden/leopard geckos, chameleons, skinks... I have a lot of snakes too but I stick with my usual 'LizardGirl' username since I've had it for a while. :lol:


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow that is quite the list!! Do you have pix up here anywhere? Chams are so interesting! And delicate. All of my pets are rescues/adoptees except the WTF.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No I don't, I suppose I should post a few... most of my herps are rehomes/rescues too!

Sydney, 6 year old beardie:









Unnamed little cham:









A few axolotls:









Crested geckos:









Granite, my new rosy boa (he is soooo cute in person. lol!)









Leopard gecko:









Seamus's head - don't have a very good pic of his whole body right now. He's a tad under 6 feet.









Sorry to hijack your thread! There you go. :lol:


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, it's not hijacking when I asked for it!! Beautiful babes! Wow I wish my rescue leos were that gorgeous! 2 of them have pretty moderate MBD. Stunted growth and deformations. The other leo is 13 and survived an impaction from being previously kept on sand.

Here's Littlefoot









And Fressie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, Littlefoot looks so sweet! It's wonderful you're taking care of him. (her?)

Fressie is cute! I love frogs, but I'm a little afraid to keep them. They seem so delicate and I would hate to do anything wrong. :lol:


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

What?? You have a cham! Talk about delicate!!! I think you'd be great with frogs. WTF's care is pretty simple.

So sad, Lola has mites.
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4368


----------

